# This seems a little...ummm...excessive...



## gradygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.f650pickups.com

I never thought I'd find myself saying this, but Hummers actually seem reasonable now...


----------



## MMiz (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel sorry for that guy's girlfriend.  I mean I've heard of compensating, but my god.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 15, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for that guy's girlfriend. I mean I've heard of compensating, but my god.


 
 :blush:    Matt!  Stop it!  


Thats funny.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 15, 2006)

Scary thing is that Freightliner and International are making these kinds of pickups too...:unsure:


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Can someone tell me why big and tall people almost always buy tiny cars, while short or small people almost always buy frickin' massive trucks?

Besides, where could you park on of those things?

And, if you have to climb, literally climb, into your vehicle, it is entirely too big. h34r:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yep.. more money than brains....

R/r 911


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## c-spine (Jun 15, 2006)

well - if you think about it this way, it's job security. Once the idiot falls out of his truck, you've got your head injury / trauma call... XD


----------

